# String & Integer im Array



## w0zz (15. Jan 2012)

Wie kann kann ich einem zweidimensionalen Array Strings und Integer unterbringen?
Ziel des Programmes ist es das man durch den Aufrufeparameter den Namen eingibt und die Nummer mit zugehöriger Nummer ausgegeben wird.

[Java=1]class TelefonFor
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{

		String[][] tBuch;
		tBuch = new String[4][2];

		// Wertezuweisung Namen
		tBuch[0][0] = Julia;
		tBuch[1][0] = Michi;
		tBuch[2][0] = Mum;
		tBuch[3][0] = Schwester;

		// Wertezuweisung Nummern
		tBuch[0][1] = 123;
		tBuch[1][1] = 456;
		tBuch[2][1] = 789;
		tBuch[3][1] = 012;

		System.out.println(tBuch[0][0] + " " + tBuch[0][1]);
	}
}[/code]


----------



## faetzminator (15. Jan 2012)

Du kannst ein [c]Object[][][/c] erstellen. Zusätzlich stehen Strings immer zwischen [c]""[/c].
Aber dieser Ansatz ist nicht schön. Warum verwendest du nicht eine eigene Klasse [c]Eintrag[/c], welche 2 Instanzvariablen ([c]String nummer, int name[/c]) enthält? Mit der kannst du dann ein [c]Eintrag[][/c], oder noch besser [c]List<Eintrag>[/c], erstellen.


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Jan 2012)

In dem du 2 Arrays anlegst, eins für die Namen und das andere für die Zahlen.

Eine eigene Klasse mit Eigenschaften wäre aber die bessere Wahl.


----------



## HimBromBeere (15. Jan 2012)

Oder du verwendest eine Map<String, int>, in der du den String als Schlüssel verwendest, die Integers sind dann eine Werte.


----------



## hdi (15. Jan 2012)

> Map<String, int>


Geht nicht, da int ein primitiver Typ ist. Allerdings gibt's für jeden primitiven Typen auch eine Wrapper-Klasse:

```
Map<String,Integer>
```


----------



## w0zz (15. Jan 2012)

Laut Aufgabenstellung soll ich ein zweidimensionales Array erstellen das "tBuch[][]" heißt.


----------



## HimBromBeere (15. Jan 2012)

> Geht nicht, da int ein primitiver Typ ist. Allerdings gibt's für jeden primitiven Typen auch eine Wrapper-Klasse:


Stimmt natürlich, hab jetzt nicht auf syntaktische Korrektheit geachtet (weil ich dafür zu faul war). Ich meinte natürlich Integer, aber danke für´s Erwähnen.


----------



## Final_Striker (15. Jan 2012)

w0zz hat gesagt.:


> Laut Aufgabenstellung soll ich ein zweidimensionales Array erstellen das "tBuch[][]" heißt.



Na dann erstellst du das Array halt vom Typ Objekt oder 
vom Typ String und schreibst die Zahlen als Strings  rein.


----------

